# 1.0GHz VIA C7Ã‚Â® Processor... make.conf...



## holo (Nov 21, 2008)

*1.0GHz VIA C7Â® Processor... make.conf...*

Hi everybody,

That forum, I am sure, will be come a great forum... 

Thanks for that one !

My question :

I use a Via processor C7 (motherboard Pico-Itx).

If I want add my processor in my make.conf to compile fine, which processor have I to indicate :

CPUTYPE?=C3
CPUTYPE?=C3-2
CPUTYPE?=C7

Thanks for your help

Pat


----------



## Lowell (Nov 21, 2008)

You don't ever _need_ to set that variable at all.  I don't think gcc has support for the C7, so in your case, you actually shouldn't.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2008)

read this.
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218
The answer is there


----------



## holo (Nov 21, 2008)

*...*

Hi Lowell and Killasmurf86

You are kinds.

I found a lot of informations...

Thanks a lot


Regards

Pat


----------

